# Anyone who is going to tell me that this music is NOT depressing?



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

It is a very depressing instrumental music.

I dont know who composed this but it was being played in a turkish tv series. However, this music is too good to be Turkish so I am sure that we stole this music from foreigners.

Currently I am listening to this music and drinking booze. I am getting more and more depressed.

I wonder if anyone will tell me that this music is NOT depressing.


----------



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

Anyone? No one?


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

I'll bite. The referenced music is sad, but I don't find it depressing. Actually, I didn't like it at all.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

atsizat said:


> Anyone? No one?


If it depresses you, why on earth are you watching this, are you in a depression, seek medical advice.


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

i do not find this depressing. a person wrote and composed this for a reason. and i do think the thought was not to depress a person. do think one was to feel sad mayb. but not depressed. hey do not listen to this any more.


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

I listened and did not get depressed. So, no, it's not depressing.

I seems a bit wistful, perhaps sad, melancholic, and regretful.

Getting drunk inhibits your judgement skills, and often magnifies emotions.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

I don't find it depressing either. It's cinematic and melodramatic I guess. To me it's easy listening. I put on some metal when I drink beer. Depression has become an almost dangerous word to use...


----------



## JAS (Mar 6, 2013)

I don't find that to be particularly depressing. If I really want to be depressed, I just watch the news.


----------



## neofite (Feb 19, 2017)

atsizat said:


>


I would suggest that the best one-word description would be "boring" rather than "depressing."

But looked at in a broader sense, it could be considered to be _depressing_ in that it reminds one of all the boring and unimaginative music that has been written in the past few decades.

So, yes, I agree with you.


----------



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

ldiat said:


> i do not find this depressing. a person wrote and composed this for a reason. and i do think the thought was not to depress a person. do think one was to feel sad mayb. but not depressed. hey do not listen to this any more.


This music was used in a drama tv series and played in sad moments.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

I think it would affect me more if I had seen the show in question and associated the music with those moments. I have bits of music like that from Korean dramas like that. This piece of music always makes me tear up cause of it's association in my mind with the show, but I don't know if anyone else would find it particularly emotional.


----------



## Red Terror (Dec 10, 2018)

Meh.*************


----------



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

violadude said:


> I think it would affect me more if I had seen the show in question and associated the music with those moments. I have bits of music like that from Korean dramas like that. This piece of music always makes me tear up cause of it's association in my mind with the show, but I don't know if anyone else would find it particularly emotional.


Here it is


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

atsizat said:


> It is a very depressing instrumental music.
> 
> I dont know who composed this but it was being played in a turkish tv series. However, this music is too good to be Turkish so I am sure that we stole this music from foreigners.
> 
> ...


We've been through this before. Still looking for sympathy?


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

atsizat said:


> This music was used in a drama tv series and played in sad moments.


Don't watch it then and _please_ seek help with your depression.


----------



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

Rogerx said:


> Don't watch it then and _please_ seek help with your depression.


Isn't living so meaningless?

Tell me what you are living for?


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

atsizat said:


> Isn't living so meaningless?
> 
> Tell me what you are living for?


Life is what you make of it so go out, stop complaining and enjoy.


----------



## JAS (Mar 6, 2013)

atsizat said:


> Isn't living so meaningless?
> 
> Tell me what you are living for?


Tomorrow, always tomorrow (and sometimes yesterday).


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

atsizat said:


> Isn't living so meaningless?
> 
> Tell me what you are living for?


You can say it is meaningless. I've felt that way before, and feel it sometimes still. There are moments and things, though, that can make the time better.

You have to find what you like. Nobody can tell you that. Personally i find my pets very intriguing. They are happy just being alive, they have no aspirations or baggage. I feel I can take something from that.

Ever watch The Road (made in 2009)? I thought the message in that movie was really life-affirming and relevant: there are people worse off than you in this world, and still find fulfillment by just surviving.


----------



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

Rogerx said:


> If it depresses you, why on earth are you watching this, are you in a depression, seek medical advice.


I use antidepressants but they dont give anything. They are useless. What else can I do?


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden (Jul 15, 2020)

atsizat said:


> I use antidepressants but they dont give anything. They are useless. What else can I do?


I once knew a person who took pleasure in being depressed; you don't sound like her. But just as Rogerx suggested, it's time to seek professional help: it might be something small that can be readily fixed with several counseling sessions, or you may require a longer term approach. Either way, atsizat, you have the ability to start fixing what's troubling you and there's people in your community who can help. Your condition may be keeping you from appreciating Classical Music as much as you'd like, not to mention living a more rewarding life. Please let us know how you're doing.


----------



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

Ich muss Caligari werden said:


> I once knew a person who took pleasure in being depressed; you don't sound like her. But just as Rogerx suggested, it's time to seek professional help: it might be something small that can be readily fixed with several counseling sessions, or you may require a longer term approach. Either way, atsizat, you have the ability to start fixing what's troubling you and there's people in your community who can help. Your condition may be keeping you from appreciating Classical Music as much as you'd like, not to mention living a more rewarding life. Please let us know how you're doing.


It is instrumental. This one was also played in the same turkish tv series which is also taken from foreigners. Quite melancholic to me.


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden (Jul 15, 2020)

Atsizat, I don't hear "Forgotten Angel" as quite melancholic like you do, but that's just my opinion; maybe you're attaching something sad to it from the program or something more personal. Maybe a worthwhile thing to discuss with a professional therapist...


----------

